# Looking for some suggestions..



## TheDonUMB (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum. May 16-23 next year my family and I will be staying at a beach house on Delaware Ave. (looks like the Cape May Harbor according to the map) 2 steps down from the patio is the ocean. We plan on doing some surf casting at night. Does anyone have any pointers? Any certain type of bait we should be using? Not too picky on what we catch, we did this down in Virginia last year and kept catching skates, trying to avoid that again. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good chance to run into a striper or two that time of year. Fresh bunker and clams are your baits of choice. Never fished back in the harbor, but the oceanfront at the end of Pittsburgh Ave. can be a very productive area.


----------



## TheDonUMB (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks phillyguy, lets go Eagles!


----------



## TheDonUMB (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there a good bait shop in that area that you would recommend?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim's B&T at the foot of the bridge coming into town on the right, opposite the sign for the Lobster House. Good luck.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

phillyguy said:


> Jim's B&T at the foot of the bridge coming into town on the right, opposite the sign for the Lobster House. Good luck.


+1


----------



## TheDonUMB (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Clam and Mackerel work well along the Cape May beaches. As for night fishing, Cape May Police will toss ya off the beach at night. There are some other good spots around like the toll bridge going into Wild Wood Crest.


----------

